# Dirtpark Würzburg!



## cedric91 (12. Februar 2006)

in Höchberg bei Würzburg ist ein neuer Dirtpark geplant, entschieden wird das ganze am 21 Februar 2006, uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. Wer uns unterstützen will kann am oben gennanten datum ins Höchberger Rathaus kommen. Je mehr kommen desto größere chancen haben wir. Wenn es klappt wird es ein öffentlicher Dirtpark, ohne eintrittspreise und so. Also schonmal danke an alle die kommen. wegen der uhrzeit werde ich oder ei kumpel noch was in den thread schreiben. fragen an mich oder biker12345.


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Februar 2006)

Also als Kommunikationstipp solltet ihr dann im Rathhaus nicht mit "und so" argumentieren und eure "Dorfsprache" ( siehe KTWR, KLICK ) sollte ihr vielleicht der Stadtsprache anpassen 

Und warum sollten da hunderte Leute auftauchen? Verstehe den Sinn deines Aufrufs jetzt nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2006)

Auf Jeden Fall solltet ihr stichhaltige Argumente vorlegen, warum ihr den Park bauen wollt, für wen, wofür, wieso usw. usw. Und ganz klar, weg von der "und so, weil geil" - Sprache. So etwas schreckt unter Umständen die "alten Ratsherren" nur ab.
Hoffentlich kriegt ihr das Thema durch und den Park genehmigt. Ich drück euch die Daumen ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Februar 2006)

Also wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann.... würde kommen und mein bestes geben!


----------



## cedric91 (13. Februar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann.... würde kommen und mein bestes geben!



so muss es sein, nehmt euch ein beispiel 

und spongebob, der bürgermeister soll doch sehen dass es sich lohnt, ausserdem hat er es gesagt


----------



## cedric91 (16. Februar 2006)

die uhrzeit steht fest, 17:00. is aber in rathaus 2 gegenüber vom alten rathaus der neubau.


----------



## wounded knee (20. Februar 2006)

Hoffe ihr habt euch gut vorbereitet. Viel erfolg  RIDE ON


----------



## domip2 (20. Februar 2006)

Haben wir uns, wir haben unseren Bürgermeister schon so ne Mappe abgegeben,wo alles drinnen steht!

Morgen ist der große Tag

Um 17:00 Uhr wird alles entschieden

Wünscht uns Glück

Greetz Biker12345


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Februar 2006)

Ich werde direkt von der Arbeit in Wertheim aus kommen, muss mich beeilen, aber ich hoffe ich schaffe es!


----------



## konamann (21. Februar 2006)

saubere Leistung!
wünsch euch mal viel glück bei eurem Vorsprechen, auch wenn ich grad semesterferien- und rippenbruchbedingt net in Würzburg bin. zum bauen/fahrn im sommer bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2006)

Bin gerade erst zu Hause rein......sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falke (22. Februar 2006)

na haut rein dann kann man sommer richtig rocken!!Gruß Veikko


----------



## domip2 (22. Februar 2006)

Also:

Kam mit Jonas zum Rathaus, viele leute da, sehr schön auch Taulan Mitch usw   Allerdings war niemand da. Die Sitzung wurde erstmal verschoben auf 19:00 Uhr. Toll, Danke. Nunja, Marius und die sind mal zum Grundstück gefahren es gefällt. Bin dann heim gelaufen, auf dem Weg nochmal so 10 Biker getroffen, Mit denen und Jonas, und Dome eweng am Sk8tplatz gefahren! war ganz in Ordung, Manual klapp immer besser 180° ist kein ding mehr. Gut, Nochmal mit denen zum Grundstück gefahren, dann innen Steini und wieder zum Rathaus, Gewartet. Es kamen wieder ca. 25 Leute. Thx Für den Ansturm, Hab mit so 10 gerechnet.

Ersmal Alle Sitze in der Sitzung besetzt. HRHR. Dann der erste Schock, Stichler kommt zu mir und meint das das nur eine Information, kein Beschluss ist. (Er sagte als wir bei ihm waren das Da der warscheinliche Beschluss kommt) Dann der zweite Schock: Der kleine Punkt kommt in 3 Stunden Dran, um ca 22:00 Uhr. :-O Gut er hatt den Punkt dann Gleichmal vorgezogen, Danke.

In dem Punkt hat er dann die Sache dem Rat erklärt, wie haben erfahren das es noch Streitigkeiten in der Grundstückswahl giebt, Schulz hatt sogar gemeint, wir sollen das in der Freien Natur erlaubt bekommen. Alles in allem waren die Mitglieder noch nicht wirklich überzeugt von der Sache, ein paar Haben jedoch Interresse gezeigt und auch ein paar sinvolle Vorschläge zu Grundstückswahl gemacht. Sie sind dann zum Schluss gekommen das Ich oder der Domme nochmal angerufen werden wann wir in den Bauausschuss kommen sollen und da dann auch reden MÜSSEN (D.H. es Hängt vll von unserem Vortrag ab!). Das wird was. In welchen Bauausschuss wir kommen werden hängt davon ab wieschnell der Freistaat Bayern Höchberg antwortet (Ob Höchberg das Grundstück pachten darf)

Am Schluss haben wir (eigentlich nur der Mitch) beschlossen das er nochmal mit dem Bögelein (Sportbeauftragter) spricht, Warscheinlich nächsten Freitag. Bin sehr überrascht das er es so unterstützt, das er einen freien Reporter von der MRM mit ins boot gehohlt hatt. Sich drum bemüht das der Redbull Backyarddigger kommt, und er ne Kopie vom Tüv-zeugniss der Halle in wasweis ich wo dem Bürgermeister vorlegen will. Die Dirts in der Neuen Halle da sind die ersten die von einem TÜV abgenommen wurden. 

Greetz Biker12345


----------



## AndySaui (26. Februar 2006)

Na, hört sich doch schon ganz gut an, wann ist denn die nächste Sitzung?


----------



## domip2 (26. Februar 2006)

7.3 wahrscheinlich, schreib ich hier aber nochmal rein


----------



## dejoule (13. Juni 2016)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten, immerhin sind schon wieder drei Monate vergangen!?


----------



## HuckFinn (13. Juni 2016)

Drei Monate? Was genau meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dejoule (13. Juni 2016)

Ok, der fred ist wohl schon 10jahre alt.
Lol
Gibt es nun was legales fahrbares an dirt oder pumptrack in Würzburg.  Wenn ja, wo?
Danke


----------



## tgs (13. Juni 2016)

dejoule schrieb:


> Gibt es nun was legales fahrbares an dirt oder pumptrack in Würzburg. Wenn ja, wo?


Die Kombi [legal + fahrbar] gibt es hier wohl nicht (mehr). Dafür [legal + unfahrbar] und [illegal + fahrbar].
Ich bin erst vor kurzem an dem Gelände vorbeigefahren, welches mal vor Jahren als dirt-/pumptrack angelegt wurde. Verwildert so vor sich hin...
Kann ich auch irgendwie verstehen. Die anderen Gebiete sind halt einfach reizvoller.


----------



## zymnokxx (21. Juni 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Die Kombi [legal + fahrbar] gibt es hier wohl nicht (mehr). Dafür [legal + unfahrbar] und [illegal + fahrbar].
> Ich bin erst vor kurzem an dem Gelände vorbeigefahren, welches mal vor Jahren als dirt-/pumptrack angelegt wurde. Verwildert so vor sich hin...
> Kann ich auch irgendwie verstehen. Die anderen Gebiete sind halt einfach reizvoller.


Könnte auch mal wieder aktiviert werden und dann vielleicht mehr in Richtung Pumptrack, anstatt Dirtpark?! Ich wäre dabei da mitanzupacken.


----------

